# Bragging about my LGD!  Very good boy!



## Coolbreeze89 (Dec 29, 2019)

I just have to share: my 3yr old GP/AS boy “seemed” asleep, but suddenly sprang up and jumped in the air, blocking a black vulture from grabbing one of my chickens (three vultures were flying overhead - one made an attempt). He subsequently followed the birds for another 150 feet or so, barking and leaping, making sure the birds were far enough away for his satisfaction.

He was so proud of himself as I howled my praise at him - he was high-stepping all the way back!  I just had to share! (I was shocked about the vultures - I’ve never seen one attempt before. We have them flying overhead constantly). He’s the handsome boy in my avatar pic.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 29, 2019)

WooHoo!  My dogs all hate vultures also.  Good dog - they do make us proud!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 30, 2019)

That is a proud moment! Good dog! How awesome that you got to see him in action!


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 30, 2019)

I agree!!!  GREAT dog!!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

I just wanted to say...yesterday my hubby and I were talking about everyone out there and your LGD’s...and how great they are...we went on to discuss how he had just seen a news article about the very same issue up here.  Last night, the same topic came up..not by us!  My friend, a vet tech, had one come in to the clinic..,and she was telling us about the well known farm here and about their LGD’s.... I did even realize proulette in my own town use these wonderful dogs to protect their animals!  It was a great conversation and I felt happy that I knew so much about what they were talking from my learning from all of you!!  And..@Baymule..oh, just everyone!!


----------

